# Charley Chat tonight!



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

Just a reminder that Tonight at 9pm on Dish Network on Channel 101 is the worlds famous Charlie Chat, with Dish Network CEO Charlie Ergan.

So stock up on popcorn, a few beers and a case of no doze for tonights show!

And for you that are on DirecTV or miss tonights show, we are hopefull that our Transponder Chart God, TNGTony will post his world famous Chat Recaps here to DBStalk!

Thanks for visitiing DBStalk.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

I hope Tony posts us a recap, I have to leave to go to work at 9:20 pm........grrrrrr  
That will be the first thing I look for when I get home in the morning.  
Hopefully the wife won't have anything set to record and I can record it. Although....I really probably won't watch it if there's a recap by Tony or Scott.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

Well, it looks like it's up to you Scott. Tony will be busy.

I probably won't watch the chat live since there is a whole bunch of CBS HDTV programming on tonight. Boy, I'm starting to already feel the pain. I can tell right now that the Dish PVR 921 is in my future!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks for the reminder I almost forgot about it since its a week early this month.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

Looks like I will be the one taking the No Dose tonight, as Tony is out putting the "public" in Public Access TV.

I should have the recap shortly after the show is done. I should not my cable ISP is being flakey (COX.NET) so hopefully it gets here in one piece.

Wish me luck.


----------

